# David Govett checking in.



## David Govett (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice digs here! How late is room service open?
Love the soothing colors.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Dave!

Welcome! About the soothing colors just don't fall asleep lol.

Since David didn't mention his background, allow me:

http://sanctusangelis.com/spotlightdavidgovett.html


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome David - glad to see you here! Nice bio link there... and some incredible music to boot.


----------



## CJ (Sep 27, 2004)

David! Man I loved your demo on EWQLSO Platinum! Hope to see you here from time to time.


----------



## Edgen (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello there David! Welcome!

/j


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to V.I., David!


----------

